# Bootsangeln in der Flensburger Förde /Dänemark



## Haiopai (28. Juli 2004)

Moin Moin, wie man im Norden so sagt. Ich war letzte Woche mit meinem Boot in der Flensburger Förde zum angeln. Meine Familie hatte ein Ferienhaus in Rendbjerg gemietet. Das erste Problem war also wo bleiben mit dem Boot. Innerlich hatte ich mich darauf eingestellt das Boot in Egernsund zu slipen. Egernsund liegt ca. 15Km hinter der Grenze. Ich fuhr jedoch an E. vorbei und wollte erstmal zum Haus. Ein kleines Schild ("Marina") auf dem Weg zum Haus machte mich aber Stuzig, "sollte es wirklich einen Steg am Haus geben"? Ich war doch bloß eine Abfahrt hinter Egernsund abgefahren. Ich fuhr einen kleinen Weg in Richtung Wasser und plötzlich tat sich vor mir eine Marina auf, von der ich vorher werder gehört noch gelesen hatte. Marina Minde. Eine gepflegte Anlage mit vielen Liegeplätzen, Slipanlage, Grillplätzen und vielem mehr. Nach einer  kleinen Absprache mit dem Hafenmeister durfte ich auch mein Boot sofort ins wasser schieben und bekam einen schönen Liegeplatz. Nach dem ich meine Familie aufgeklärt hatte wollte ich natürlich sofort in See stechen. Vom Hafenmeister bekam ich den Tip ..."fahr zur Tonne SCHWIEGERMUTTER" gesagt, getan und los. Vom Hafen bis zur Tonne dauerte es mit meinem  Hille Coaster560/60PS ca. 5min. Navigation war nicht wirklich nötig da ich die Tonne ja von der Marina aus sehen konnte . So und nun zur spannensten Frage: Gab es Fisch???  -Ja, es gab Fisch!! Ich habe auf die Trollerei verzichtet und habe mir die Zeit mit Pilken versüßt. Ein Dorsch nach dem anderen, kleine, gerade maßige und aber auch große, schöne Portionen,  Wittling, Köhler und Hornis kamen auch vor. Ich fuhr jeden Tag (auch zweimal am Tag) raus.  Da die Fänge soviel Spaß gemacht haben, habe ich mich eine Woche lang mit der selben Stelle beschäftigt...die tonne Schwiegermutter. sie liegt auf der deutschen Seite, desshalb gilt dort deutsches Recht, da aber das Fahrwasser geteilt ist und man bei einer Drift schnell ins DK Fahrwasser kommt sollte man beide Bedingungen bezügl. Fischereischeine und Führerscheine erfüllen. Nach ein paar Tagen hatte ich dann auch meine Top Stelle gefunden GPS   N 54° 52. 819`  E 009° 37. 560` fragt mich nicht was da ist auf jeden Fall habe ich an dieser Stelle immer Große gefangen, auch Dubletten mit 2,5 Pfund. Weitere Highlight waren die Polserbude in Egernsund. Wenn ich gegen Mittag hunger bekam bin ich einfach schnell auf ein Hotdog nach Egernsund gefahren, dort angelegt Pommes und Hotdog und zurück zur SCHWIEGERMUTTER. Auch Sonderborg oder Flensburg ist nicht weit über den Seeweg. Was beim fischen an der Tonne zu beachten ist, ist der Verkehr. Unsere segelnden Freunde machen uns  da oft das Leben schwer und man hat den Eindruck sie wollen einen Rammen oder gegen die Tonne fahren. Also Achtung beim abdriften ins Fahrwasser. Das Wasser ist oft so still gewesen das die Häuser sich gespiegelt haben ( im Ententeich ist mehr los) Natürlich gab es auch windige Tage, aber letztendlich würde ich meinen das auch kleine Boote z.B. 3m mit 4-5 Ps bei gutem Wetter eine gute Chance auf Fangerfolg haben. Wer mehr über die Marina erfahren möchte kann hier gucken www.marinaminde.comwww.marinaminde.com 
Fazit: Tolles Angelgebiet für große und kleine Boote. Viel Fisch. Tolle Bootsanlage. Nicht weit von der deutschen Genze.


----------



## Sandpiper (28. Juli 2004)

*AW: Bootsangeln in der Flensburger Förde /Dänemark*

Moin Haiopai,

klasse Bericht, gut geschrieben,
und ober informativ.
Vielen, vielen Dank dafür.

Bin gerade dabei meine erste Bootstour (Oktober) zu planen.
Hilft mir ungemein.

"More hot rocks"


----------



## Blauortsand (28. Juli 2004)

*AW: Bootsangeln in der Flensburger Förde /Dänemark*

Moin Haipai!
Da haben wir uns getroffen in Marina Minde!!!
Du hast uns im Hafen noch gefragt ob wir sonst mit dem Boot bei Fehmarn liegen wir waren gerade im Aufbruch zum pilken und zu dritt im Boot!!!
Wenn Du mal wieder hochkommst kann ich Dir noch ein paar schöne Stellen in und bei der Förde zeigen schreib mal `ne PN wenn Du wieder hochkommst!
Schöner Bericht und Bilder!!!


----------



## oh-nemo (28. Juli 2004)

*AW: Bootsangeln in der Flensburger Förde /Dänemark*



			
				Haiopai schrieb:
			
		

> Weitere Highlight waren die Polserbude in Egernsund. Wenn ich gegen Mittag hunger bekam bin ich einfach schnell auf ein Hotdog nach Egernsund gefahren, dort angelegt Pommes und Hotdog und zurück zur SCHWIEGERMUTTER



Moin Haiopai,
Na da hast Du ja ein paar schöne Tage gehabt.
Klasse Bericht und schöne Pix
Pölserbude is ja richtig Geil,muß sein :q
Man sieht sich bestimmt mal auf´m Wasser #6


----------



## Käptn Ahab (28. Juli 2004)

*AW: Bootsangeln in der Flensburger Förde /Dänemark*

Moin Moin Haiopai

Hast du dir das Hille schon als neues Boot gekauft,oder geliehen???
Schreibe mal deine Erfahrungen mit dem Bootstyp/Motorisierung!!!
Wie hast/willst du dir das Boot denn Trollingmäßig ausstatten??!!

Hat einfach ein neues Boot,und tut das so nebenbei kund!!!  TZ TZ TZ TZ!!!

                           GRUß


----------



## langelandsklaus (28. Juli 2004)

*AW: Bootsangeln in der Flensburger Förde /Dänemark*

@ haiopai

schöner Bericht und gute Foto´s
ca. 50 Km nördilch findet unser AB-Bootsanglertreffen 2005 statt.
Bin ab Samstag für 14 Tage dort oben. Wenn Du Zeit hast, besuch mich mal !

Die Hille ist ein schönes Boot - ich glaube Wildbootsmann hat die gleiche. Ich hätte mir fast mal eine Utility 625 gekauft ! #6


----------



## Haiopai (28. Juli 2004)

*AW: Bootsangeln in der Flensburger Förde /Dänemark*

@käptn ahab moin käptn guck mal unterwww.motorbootcharter-hamburg.de  du hast gefragt ...du bekommst eine Antwort. Das Boot hat ein großes Platzangebot und der Motor ( Mercury`s 60PS EFi Bigfoot ist ein Arbeitstier) Leise, kradftvoll und sparsam, jedoch stolze 8500 Euronen Neupreis.
@ Langelandsklaus ich tue alles um zum Treffen zu kommen. Bin zwar ab nächster Woche wieder mehr in Flensburg, aber zum Anglen werde ich wohl nicht kommen. Wir werden uns noch kennen lernen, bin mir da ganz sicher.


----------



## Haiopai (28. Juli 2004)

*AW: Bootsangeln in der Flensburger Förde /Dänemark*

@blauortsand 
na da hatte ich dann ja wohl doch nicht son verkehrten Richer, Tja so klein ist das Board. Ich würde gern in dem Steghäuschen vor deinem Boot was aufziehen, vielleicht sollten wir uns mal unterhalten du scheinst ja die Marina ganz gut zu kennen.


----------



## Blauortsand (29. Juli 2004)

*AW: Bootsangeln in der Flensburger Förde /Dänemark*

@Haiopai
War leider nicht mein Boot - das gehört zu dem Boardie Nordlicht SG bei dem ich an dem Tag zu Gast war aber wenn ich groß bin habe ich auch mal so eine Kutsche!



> du scheinst ja die Marina ganz gut zu kennen



leider recht wenig da mußte mal bei Nordlicht SG nachfragen!!! Dafür kenne ich die Förde umso besser!!!


----------



## HD4ever (29. Juli 2004)

*AW: Bootsangeln in der Flensburger Förde /Dänemark*

Endlich mal ne richtig angenehme "*Schwiegermutter*" .......... :q
 Jo, die Polserbude ist nur zu empfehlen -- da hab ich auch schon unzählige verdrückt ... war mit meiner Nußschale allerdings immer mehr auf die MeFo's aus als ich noch in FL gewohnt habe....
   weiter so !:z


----------



## Holgipe (29. Juli 2004)

*AW: Bootsangeln in der Flensburger Förde /Dänemark*

Ja Hai, das ist hier wirklich das reine Paradies für Wassersportfreunde jeder Klasse. Mann sollte jedoch beim Fischen unbedingt die Mindestmaße einhalten, da auf Deutscher sowie Dänischer Seite sehr oft kontrolliert wird.
Die "Schwiegermutter" ist nur einer von vielen sog. Geheimtipps, die ich kenne.
Wer in diesem Revier aufgewachsen ist sollte es auch kennen.
Ich bedanke mich für die netten Worte über "meine" marina minde und den Link!
Wir sollten mal zusammen zu meinen "Geheimplätzen" fahren.
Petri Heil,
Holger marina minde#a  :m


----------



## Blauortsand (29. Juli 2004)

*AW: Bootsangeln in der Flensburger Förde /Dänemark*

Willkommen im AB Holger!!!


----------



## Holgipe (3. August 2004)

*AW: Bootsangeln in der Flensburger Förde /Dänemark*

 Ja, danke auch. Bin ständig in marina minde, arbeite dort.

Und Angle logisch auch wenn Freizeit da ist.

Holgipe


----------



## Meeresangler_Schwerin (4. August 2004)

*AW: Bootsangeln in der Flensburger Förde /Dänemark*

Toller Bericht, bin begeistert. #6 Bei den Bedingungen brauch man ja nicht mal ne Seekarte wenn man so auf Sicht fischen kann. Nicht schlecht.


----------



## Reverend Mefo (17. Januar 2008)

*AW: Bootsangeln in der Flensburger Förde /Dänemark*

Moin Seng Haiopei,

Das kann ich Dir nur zu gut nachempfinden. Meine Eltern haben seit Jahren einen Liegeplatz in Marina Minde, das ist echt ein souliges Fleckchen Hafen, instant Urlaubsstimmung.

Da ich ja mehr der Mefo-Fan bin, wollte ich nur mal kurz fragen, ob jemand von Euch Erfahrung mit Spinnfischen oder Fliege nahe Egernsund gemacht hat? Auf Google Örf sieht es da Richtung Süden ja ein bisschen leoparig aus...


----------



## HD4ever (18. Januar 2008)

*AW: Bootsangeln in der Flensburger Förde /Dänemark*

die Bucht direkt davor ist supi für Mefo ! 
zumindest was so das Schleppangeln angeht .
also kann das vom Ufer auch nur sejr erfolgversprechend sein ....


----------



## langelandsklaus (18. Januar 2008)

*AW: Bootsangeln in der Flensburger Förde /Dänemark*



HD4ever schrieb:


> die Bucht direkt davor ist supi für Mefo !
> zumindest was so das Schleppangeln angeht .
> also kann das vom Ufer auch nur sejr erfolgversprechend sein ....




Im Sommer auch ? Dann bin ich 2 Wochen vor Ort :vik:


----------



## Torsk1 (18. Januar 2008)

*AW: Bootsangeln in der Flensburger Förde /Dänemark*

Moin Klaus, ein paar Schleppstrecken kannst du dir schonmal auf Jelle seiner Seite anschauen(www.foerde-fishing.de)

Das andere ist in Arbeit


----------



## gründler (24. Januar 2008)

*AW: Bootsangeln in der Flensburger Förde /Dänemark*

hi
Welche Tonne ist das (Schwiegermutter) auf der Seekarte die Südöstliche(fjord raus See) oder die Richtung Westen(Fjord einwärts)??


----------



## detlefb (24. Januar 2008)

*AW: Bootsangeln in der Flensburger Förde /Dänemark*



gründler schrieb:


> hi
> Welche Tonne ist das (Schwiegermutter) auf der Seekarte die Südöstliche(fjord raus See) oder die Richtung Westen(Fjord einwärts)??




nicht immern nur Bilder gucken, auch mal lesen. 



> ....die tonne Schwiegermutter. sie liegt auf der deutschen Seite, desshalb gilt dort deutsches Recht, da aber das Fahrwasser geteilt ist und man bei einer Drift schnell ins DK Fahrwasser kommt sollte man beide Bedingungen bezügl. Fischereischeine und Führerscheine erfüllen....


und gibt es noch einen weiteren Anhaltspunkt. Dazu muß man dann allerdings Bildchen gucken. Es handelt sich um eine rote  (6)Tonne  :m


----------

